

Ask HN: How to edit Clojure in vim comfortably? - bgar

I want to do more programming in Clojure, but all the current solutions for the REPL don&#x27;t work well. Vim doesn&#x27;t facilitate embedded REPLs and frankly I don&#x27;t want to deal with nailgun + vim, or slimv.<p>Any ways to comfortably edit lisps without resorting to Emacs + Evil mode?
======
cgag
Use fireplace from tpope. All you need to do is go to your project dir and run
lein repl, then when you're in vim it will automatically connect to the repl
and you can do stuff like :%Eval to eval the file, or cpp to eval the
expression under your cursor. See the github and :help fireplace for more.

~~~
bgar
Thanks you! I will check it out.

